# airless



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a problem with the latex paint skinning over in the 5gal. bucket causing a plugged filter in the airless sprayer. Has anyone ever had that problem or solved it? Also I was wondering what size airless tip works best for you on trim?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You can cover your paint while spraying this is a really good practice if you are set up outside. You can also stir ocasionally. 
They have strainer bags that tie on over your inlet screen, I myself do not like them because they get sucked to the screen and will cause a plug up by restricting the paint from freely entering your inlet tube. 
I use a 310 when when spraying trim.


Also try posting here to Introduce Yourself so we can all get to know you better and learn about your background.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

This is one of my pet peeves. I always cover my bucket so it does not dry out, I even do this painting inside. If you take a common 5 gal lid and make a cut-out with a jig saw so it just slides over the opening and goes around the pickup tube. I carry one to ever jobsite. I also take one on those throw away straners and cut the straner that comes with it out, and replace it with a metal mesh, hot glue it in place and it goes under the lid i made. when I pour new paint into the bucket it get strained and at the end of the job, I wash the strainer for the next time I use it. I don't like my gun to get plugged up, and this keeps everthing moving just fine.


----------



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I thought of the bucket lid but think it is hard to keep track of the paint levels when paint is getting low. Also I was thinking of trying a 211 tip, is that to small. What location is used to introduce yourself?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Paint has a tendency to skin, but can be managed. As far as airless tip options, most quality products will offer application recommendations on the can, or specification sheets. Do not confuse that with MSDS's. Good luck, and much success with your painting business!


----------



## brushmstr (Feb 15, 2009)

Just put enough water to cover the surface of the paint and it will skim over.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

or a wet shirt or rag over the top will keep it covered enough not to skim


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Sometimes tape a strainer or panty hose over 3/4 of the bucket with the feed tube stuck in the area not covered. Then pour the paint through the strainer/panty hose and cover the whole works with some very wet rags.

Have also done the cutout bucket lid with the strainer pulled up around the feed tube and taped at the top. Both seem to work well.


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm with you on filling the 5 with just enough water to cover paint. It "cleans" the sides of the bucket as the paint level goes down too!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

nEighter said:


> or a wet shirt or rag over the top will keep it covered enough not to skim


i 2nd this. Get the rag really wet, it keeps the bucket clean too.


----------

